# Need Guidance on Possible Hyatt Purchase



## dss (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi,

I am a multi week owner with Starwood but I have been contemplating a Hyatt purchase based on all the excellent feedback I've been reading. I have been doing my research and appreciate all the great information already posted here. I was hoping to get some expert advice on my specific situation and would welcome any ideas/suggestions.

Living in the Bay Area, we are interested in another property we could drive to. The northstar property seems very appealing but since it's brand new, I don't anticipate any resales on the market for a while. I am thinking of buying a 2200 
diamond week somewhere to use primarily to trade into Northstar, High Sierra and possibly Highlands Inn. I would prefer to find an EOY unit to compliment one of my Starwood units that is also EOY. Can someone offer advice as to which properties I should be looking at and will I be at a disadvantage being EOY in trying to get into popular resorts like Northstar?  What would be a reasonably price for EOY 2200pts. And with all that all being said, if Northstar is the resort I likely want into the most, should I consider (gulp) buying a week there from the developer (and does anyone have the current pricing?)

I would normally consider waiting out the market for resales but it sounds like Hyatt is moving upmarket and the chance for bargain hunting might be fading based on some of the threads here. Any and all feedback is welcome! 

Thanks...


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 26, 2008)

dss said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a multi week owner with Starwood but I have been contemplating a Hyatt purchase based on all the excellent feedback I've been reading. I have been doing my research and appreciate all the great information already posted here. I was hoping to get some expert advice on my specific situation and would welcome any ideas/suggestions.
> 
> ...



Hi Dss,

Im not sure how many Hyatt sell EOY 2200 point weeks? Actually I dont think I have ever seen a 2200 point EOY for sale. I have seen a 2000 points or less.

I would call the sales department in Sedona,Texas and Fl to see if they even sell EOY HYatt at their resort.  Work it that way.

Northstar is going to be a little different in getting to trade into it because Northstar owners will have priority over ALL other Hyatt owners. Yes this is new compared to other Hyatt resorts.  ALl of the big Hyatt management are at Northstar this week.

I actually have a friend who is looking to buy Northstar just for these benefits . He and his family have put up a deposit.  When I see his papers I will let this board know all the new rules Hyatt is going to be imposing on other Hyatt owners that try to transfer in to the new Hyatt Northstar.  So stay tuned it might not be so easy.

Also Hyatt is considering a hotel conversion 4-5 floors of Hyatt Union Sq SF right in your back yard. Just like we have the Carmel Highlands in our back yard.


I personally would buy either a 2200 or 2000 point week. 2000 will get you into every week at the Hyatt Incline except 51,52 and 7 and all 1 bedroom units at Carmel anytime 1---52.  It will also get you into Northstar tahoe Midweek ski season 4 nights anytime 1-52

Good luck and Happy Hunting for HYATT!!!!!


----------



## Denise L (Feb 26, 2008)

We just had a great midweek stay at Hyatt High Sierra last week.  The drive up from the Bay Area was really nice (4 hours from San Jose), and there was hardly any traffic because we drove up on Tuesday and drove back home on Saturday. We missed all the road closures on Sunday, so that was perfect timing.

With our Hyatt pts, we can get a 4-night stay at High Sierra and a 2-night stay at Highlands Inn (or two 2-night stays in a 1-bedroom) per year. That works out great for us right now, because having a timeshare system within driving distance is really, really convenient (no $900/pp airfare to deal with!).  However, I am looking for more points because I really want to go to Manhattan whenever that property becomes available.

It seems that the high point Hyatt resale weeks are hard to find, and Hyatt is pretty aggressive with ROFR.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 26, 2008)

if Northstar is the resort I likely want into the most, should I consider (gulp) buying a week there from the developer (and does anyone have the current pricing?)

I would normally consider waiting out the market for resales but it sounds like Hyatt is moving upmarket and the chance for bargain hunting might be fading based on some of the threads here. Any and all feedback is welcome! 

Thanks...[/QUOTE]

The bottom line for your needs seems to boil down to location. Unlike many of the Hyatt evangelists on this board, don't be mislead thinking that you can easily get into Northstar with points from another resort. I call this thinking "solving the problem with a blunt object." Hyatt has quietly re-branded its fractional resorts into Hyatt Residence Club. Hyatt gives fractional owners a big advantage when trading into fractional floating time (32 weeks). Hyatt also gives priority to new Northstar owners in Aspen during prime float time as well. An EOY will work great in the clubs, but for your needs (and budget) High Sierra Lodge will give you the best bang for your resale purchase. Look for a platinum 2000 point summer fixed week in a 2 bedroom (sleep 8) and talk to Robyn or Mark at Hyatt Northstar and they will give you current pricing and purchase incentives.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 26, 2008)

Carmel said:


> if Northstar is the resort I likely want into the most, should I consider (gulp) buying a week there from the developer (and does anyone have the current pricing?)
> 
> I would normally consider waiting out the market for resales but it sounds like Hyatt is moving upmarket and the chance for bargain hunting might be fading based on some of the threads here. Any and all feedback is welcome!
> 
> Thanks...



The bottom line for your needs seems to boil down to location. Unlike many of the Hyatt evangelists on this board, don't be mislead thinking that you can easily get into Northstar with points from another resort. I call this thinking "solving the problem with a blunt object." Hyatt has quietly re-branded its fractional resorts into Hyatt Residence Club. Hyatt gives fractional owners a big advantage when trading into fractional floating time (32 weeks). Hyatt also gives priority to new Northstar owners in Aspen during prime float time as well. An EOY will work great in the clubs, but for your needs (and budget) High Sierra Lodge will give you the best bang for your resale purchase. Look for a platinum 2000 point summer fixed week in a 2 bedroom (sleep 8) and talk to Robyn or Mark at Hyatt Northstar and they will give you current pricing and purchase incentives.[/QUOTE]


Carmel

What does this mean please "Hyatt also gives priority to new Northstar owners in Aspen during prime float time as well"   PLEASE LET US ALL KNOW!!!


----------



## Carmel (Feb 27, 2008)

Carmel85,

The Hyatt Grand Aspen has rooms in Aspen set aside for new Northstar owners as a nice little purchase incentive. This could be a limited-time program to get some pre-sales momentum. Again, aside from Maui, look for Hyatt to make it more difficult for club owners (30,000+) to get into the new Residence Clubs. An analogy would be like Marriott owners trading weeks into the Ritz Carlton Clubs or Four Seasons Aviara or Scottsdale owners getting into Jackson Hole. For all of us Hyatt owners, remember that until Hyatt tweeks the club rules, we still have a decent shot getting into the Colorado resorts in January and throughout mountain season. For Northstar, Siesta Key and New York exchanges, there should be little doubt that an EOY owner from Texas will not have a level playing field with the other fractional owners. Also, Hyatt has sold 2200 point EOY's in Sedona though I don't know if they will offer these on their new inventory, so there may be a resale opportunity.


----------



## mesamirage (Feb 27, 2008)

Carmel said:


> Carmel85,
> 
> The Hyatt Grand Aspen has rooms in Aspen set aside for new Northstar owners as a nice little purchase incentive.


 
Thanks for the post... do you have any specific info in reference to rooms set aside? Hyatt does have the right to do what they want with unsold property.... but I believe once we start to get to a higher % of sold weeks the rules start to kick in... whatever they may be. 

I'm not one to be unrealistic about our (HVC owners) access to the Residences Clubs... but one thing for sure... if they have access to our clubs then HVC owners will have to be allowed a certain amount of access to the residences in exchange. So as long as Hyatt wants to promote the Residences Clubs with all the unbridled access to all the HVC locations... there will be opportunities for HVC members to get into these new 5 star premium locations.

I think Hyatt will continue to stack the deck in favor of a Residence Club owner to have extended opportunities at the resort they own at... but I don't really see them creating a situation where Residence Club owners have a different level of access to another Residence Club with their 2200 points over my 2200 points. Hyatt has been VERY fair with the system on the internal points exchanges... and I think that will continue.

Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 27, 2008)

Carmel said:


> Carmel85,
> 
> The Hyatt Grand Aspen has rooms in Aspen set aside for new Northstar owners as a nice little purchase incentive. This could be a limited-time program to get some pre-sales momentum. Again, aside from Maui, look for Hyatt to make it more difficult for club owners (30,000+) to get into the new Residence Clubs. An analogy would be like Marriott owners trading weeks into the Ritz Carlton Clubs or Four Seasons Aviara or Scottsdale owners getting into Jackson Hole. For all of us Hyatt owners, remember that until Hyatt tweeks the club rules, we still have a decent shot getting into the Colorado resorts in January and throughout mountain season. For Northstar, Siesta Key and New York exchanges, there should be little doubt that an EOY owner from Texas will not have a level playing field with the other fractional owners. Also, Hyatt has sold 2200 point EOY's in Sedona though I don't know if they will offer these on their new inventory, so there may be a resale opportunity.



PLEASE TELL ME WHERE YOU ARE GETTING THIS INFO????  I ask this because I just had a friend call and northstar sales hyatt says that your are 100% incorrect!!!


The statements that "CARMEL" are FALSE this has been confirmed by ROBYN and/or Mark AT HYATT Northstar sales Department my friend just talked to in regards to "CARMEL" statement about ASPEN etc.

*Just FYI
Hyatt Northstar owners have first priority over all other hyatt
 vacation owners back @ hyatt northstar! However they Do NOT have priority into
 Aspen or any other clubs!!! Using their points. Its a first come first
 serve basis! Whomever thinks this has been given incorrect
 information! I myself nor Mark would never have said that because it is so over
 the top FALSE @ INCORRECT! Please forward along this information to your
 friend so he can clarify these false statements! I am more than happy
 to speak to any of your friends clients etc & explain how the Hyatt
 truely works! I have worked for them for about 5 years & know the program
 inside & out! Also I do own as well! 


Thanks
Robyn *
Thanks


----------

